# Smooth coat shedding



## Jkrasinski (Sep 22, 2014)

I am the owner of a 3 month old blonde, male cockapoo.

He has a straighter, coarser coat and is shedding terribly. His ears have a bit of a curl.

He is a sweetie and we just adore him, but the shedding is excessive and unexpected.

Anyone else experience this wit a pup? Do they grow out of it?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It must be a bit of a shock to get a "nonshedding" dog and find they shed but it does happen. My guess is he will not outgrow it but some of the breeders here might correct me. Hopefully he makes up for it with his sweetness.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

That's what happens with cross-breeds... they can have all sort of permutations. Many of us who have 2 dogs have 2 different types of coats. 

Coconut used to shed much more, he is now becoming better at 5 months old. The coat is now changing on his legs and head... the torso is still very wiry and rat-like. The colour is changing from cream to red. ...go figure

You might end up with a very curly, non-shedding dog, their coats change tremendously in texture and colour. 

Luckily for you, he is a sweetie!


----------



## Jkrasinski (Sep 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, it has become a very large issue and we are looking for a new home for him.

This saddens us, but we realize we cannot, due to health reasons, del with the excessive shedding.


----------



## richjon (Mar 25, 2014)

i am very saddened to hear you might have to let him go, has said their coats can change tremendously and you must think whether you might have some regrets in the future if you let him go, if you do please vet the new owners very carefully


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Before you take any decisions, consider this: 
1. The coat will probably change with age
2. If a person is allergic, exposure to the dog makes the immune system stronger and it will learn to live with it
3. Avoid over exposure to the dog for a couple of months to the person who is allergic. Exposure is good, over exposure, not. 

I am terribly asthmatic and allergic to dogs. It took me well over 2 months to get over it and I am now fine. I have the occasional rush one day if they lick me, but it is now very very rare.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So that you know there are 2 type of allergies to dogs: 
1. The one with their saliva
2. The one with their coats

I am allergic to both of them. As I have said in the previous posts, they both get better. I had to take a fair amount of anti-histaminic for a couple of weeks, but this is not a bad thing. They just made me a little drowsy but it is not something that will affect my health in the long run. 

In order to make the 2nd allergy better, I am sure that the dogs are always clean, I bath them at least once a week so that they don't smell of "dog". That characteristic smell is what will make my allergy go wild. 

Good management of the coat and precautions with the person allergic for the first 2 months will make all the difference.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am horribly allergic to cats and live with five of them plus care for four more at my sister's. Having said that if you chose to rehome do it now when he is young, sweet and still trainable. If you chose to do that please do NOT get another dog and hope it will be different. Dogs are not commodoties like carpets or cars. They come to us full of trust and breaking that trust is wrong.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could you post a photo so we can judge his coat a bit? Mine had a week or two of bad shedding when he was around that age but that was pretty much it, where was he from? would the breeder help you with re-homing if it did come to that?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would advise that if you are getting a dog in the future go for a full breed like a poodle, that way you will know it won't shed. 

Edit: as I was rightly corrected, there is much more than shedding to consider when it comes to allergies. I agree that if the puppy is to be rehomed, it's probably not a good idea to get another and find you need to rehome it too. It's just not fair.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I would advise that if you are getting a dog in the future go for a full breed like a poodle, that way you will know it won't shed.


But there will still be dead hair caught up in its coat, it will also still have some dander and it will have slobber...
People manage their allergies if they really want their pet.
Anybody considering owning any pet should make sure they do their research first...

Act in haste, repent at leisure


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> But there will still be dead hair caught up in its coat, it will also still have some dander and it will have slobber...
> People manage their allergies if they really want their pet.
> Anybody considering owning any pet should make sure they do their research first...
> 
> Act in haste, repent at leisure


You are right Marzi! I don't believe there is such thing as a hypoallergenic dog.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't say what I want to say as I would have to ban myself from the forum! 
Please use a reputable rescue to rehome that poor puppy, that way he won't end up going through the same ordeal again, homes will be thoroughly checked and they will ensure his next home is his forever home. Please please do not sell him.
Get a goldfish.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Could you talk to your breeder? Reputable ones will always take back a puppy and look after finding a suitable home themselves.

Toffin
x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel jkrasinski may of backed off from here, which is a shame, if his little pup (who is called Ralph! ) does need re homing, it's a shame we can't point them in the right direction to enable them to do this properly & safely for Ralph's sake.
I hope they persevere with the shedding which appears to be their issue, - to see if it is only a temporary problem..... Like others (dawn & Dudley) have experienced.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

This is such a shame, I hope jkrasinski does come back on and let's us know the outcome. Think we may have scare them off! (We are very passionate about poos!) 
Unfortunately cockerpoo are often advertised as hypoallergenic (??? Does that even exist? I don't think so!) and it's clearly a case of not enough research and a breeder who didn't ask enough questions. 

I'm asthmatic and allergic and I took a chance when I got Murphy after careful consideration. I decided if I reacted I would deal with it by good hygiene and seperate sleeping areas and get air purifiers and anti-histos and whatever it took to keep him. Luckily he doesn't cause me any problems. I was fully prepared and I guess these guys hadn't thought that this was a possibility. 
I hope little Ralph finds a good forever home, it's not his fault! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's frustration 
It amazes me how little people look into getting a puppy. If a dogs shedding is really that much of a deal breaker then DO NOT GET ONE. It's just not fair. Seems to be so many puppies being passed on/ rehomed lately and for the most silly reasons. I'm sorry that sounds harsh but it really is like :deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I am constantly finding hair balls under the sofa and in corners! I do vacuum, honest! Although it's not overly noticeable, jasper definitely sheds. But I never expected him to be completely non shedding, some breeders however can mislead in order to sell their puppies. I have allergies but if my eyes itch I take an anti histamine! I would put up with anything rather than part with my gorgeous boy xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

